# Brookies



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Headed up tomorrow some time. Hopefully get some fishing  in before dark. Anybody recommend any access points on the Black? I'm probably starting to push my luck!  Thanks again guys for the info.


----------



## schap (May 25, 2013)

Tin Shanty bridge or McKinnon's bend .


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Big pike have decimated the Black's brookie population. Suggest all fisherman look elsewhere for them


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks schap. Fishagain, I'll bring my heavy gear and get some of them pike, lol


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

There actually are big pike in the lower black. Catch/keep as many as you want, please and thanks!


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, this was the only catches of the weekend. A sucker and a walleye. The walleye made for a delicious dinner cooked on the campfire. The water was very high everywhere we went. Couldn't get a trout to bite, not even with a worm! Even the chubs weren't biting. Oh well, it was still an awesome week end.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

They were hiding.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

crittergitter71 said:


> Well, this was the only catches of the weekend. A sucker and a walleye. The walleye made for a delicious dinner cooked on the campfire. The water was very high everywhere we went. Couldn't get a trout to bite, not even with a worm! Even the chubs weren't biting. Oh well, it was still an awesome week end.


Chubs don't really start to bite until around mid-June, and by July 4th they are great fishing - for bait. I'm not adding anything about the Black. Why would I?


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice RangerRay! :thumbup:


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Ranger Ray said:


> They were hiding.


Not well enough


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Robert Holmes said:


> Here is the brookie. If you are up here in St Ignace you can see a nice collection of fish, bobcats, and deer at my office 6 E Spring Street. It was caught out of L Michigan near a stream mouth while fishing for Skamania. For those who will insist that it is a splake don't even go there it is a brook trout. I have a biology degree and I have triple checked all of the fins, rays, and identification marks after it was caught. These are the exact colors when it came out of the water.


 
awesome ..my biggest is 17 inches...south branch ausable a few years ago


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

They sure are a beautiful fish!


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Robert, here's a pic of the two steelhead


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hard to see, but right in middle of "T". Decent size fish


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

I know that log hard to believe there is still fish in there


----------



## Gillslayer (Jan 16, 2003)

These guys are all correct. I got the last of the brookies out of there last week.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## Rocko0305 (Sep 24, 2008)

I usually only catch 8"-10" brookies when I fish NE MI. But here are 4 trophies a couple of friends, my dad, and I caught on our recent trip to Northwest Ontario. Truly amazing fish, whether they're giants or not.

21" 5 lb.
20"
19.5"
19"


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ya been up there. Hope to again although it has not been annually lately.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

woodie slayer said:


> awesome ..my biggest is 17 inches...south branch ausable a few years ago


17" out of the Ausable, dang I'm getting a 16 1/2 " brown mounted outta there. WTG

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## Francko (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

great fish guys! 

i'll add a couple from this year. got a few decent local fish(west mi) in the 12-13" range. 








heres my biggest to date, 18.5" from a UP lake caught on a dry fly. and a couple 17"s for dinner.


----------

